# Heresjohnny 2012



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks to hurricane Sandy, there was not much time to set up. No music, the cloaked FCG would not fit where planned and there was no time to mount it elsewhere. BUT, we had TOTs for Halloween for which I am thankful, and my thoughts go to those in the northeast who are dealing with the after effects of Sandy and were unable to celebrate this year.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well you did a great job for what little time you had to set up anything. Good Job!


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 15, 2009)

You did a great job despite the weather!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love it! What kid wouldn't be in awe of that!?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With creatures like those, you don't need a lot of extras. They deserve center stage and that's what they got. Glad you were able to get them out where they could be seen.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Agree totally. That ghost came up so well. Love Skelly too.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, Sandy really messed us all up, didn't it? Great job on getting it together though!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I got a huge kick hearing the kids as they walked in front of the house. "Look mommy, the skeleton is waving at us! Hi mr skeleton!"


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great haunt Johnny, I love your ghost and the friendly skeleton!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Love it! What kid wouldn't be in awe of that!?


:jol:I agree 100% but you better add adults in there too, because I am sure all are equally amazed!  What kind of black light did you use? He is glowing so great, it is just fantastic!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Love your ghost! Love your skeleton! Love the video!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I agree 100% but you better add adults in there too, because I am sure all are equally amazed!  What kind of black light did you use? He is glowing so great, it is just fantastic!


I use the 4 foot florescent black lights. The one in front of the ghost used 2 4' lights from Home Depot.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice! The ghost looked awsome. I always enjoy hearing the "audience" react to the different sights.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Your stuff rocks regardless!


----------

